
Radiation-Proof Robot’s Terrifying Safety Demonstration - haksudol
http://spectrum.ieee.org/aerospace/military/radiationproof-robots-terrifying-safety-demonstration
======
brudgers
Linked USAF Evaluation Report:
[http://www.dtic.mil/dtic/tr/fulltext/u2/402748.pdf](http://www.dtic.mil/dtic/tr/fulltext/u2/402748.pdf)

